# McKale's Navy Bean Soup



## buckytom (Jan 24, 2022)

Here's a soup that I came up with after my wife swore that she hated kale and would never eat it. Now it's part of our regular rotation, especially in the cold weather.

This can easily be made vegetarian by eliminating the salt pork and using vegetable oil, and sustituting soy sauce for the fish sauce. It'll lose a little umami, but will still be good.

With apologies to Ernest Borgnine and Joe Flynn for the name.





McKale's Navy Bean soup

Ingredients:
1 chunk of salt pork, about the size of a half stick of butter, cut into lardons
1 bag of kale, or a large bunch of kale  cleaned and chopped
2 cans of navy beans
1 head of garlic, minced
1 large red onion, diced
3 cups of baby carrots, cut into coins
2 cups broccoli florets
1 ear of corn, kernels removed, or 1 can of corn
2 Tbsps fish sauce
4 cups of chicken stock
3 cups of water (+ more if needed)
6 roma tomatotes, chopped
1 Tbsp fresh sage, chopped
1 Tsp fresh rosemary, chopped
1 Tsp fresh Thyme, chopped
1 Tbsp dried parsley

Directions:

In a stock pot, render the salt pork lardons until browned and crispy.

Add diced red onion. When sweated, add garlic in the center until fragrant and lightly toasted.

Stir in dried parsley, then add fish sauce, carrots, chicken stock, and water.

Bring to a boil, then add kale. When kale begins to wilt, reduce heat and add 2 cans of Navy beans with their goo, corn, chopped tomatoes, and fresh sage, thyme, and rosemary.

Stir to incorporate everything and adjust taste with s&p.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 24, 2022)

Thanks Bucky. Do you happen to know how much soup that makes?


----------



## buckytom (Jan 24, 2022)

If I had to guess, I think about 5 or 6 quarts?


----------



## larry_stewart (Jan 24, 2022)

Glad to see your spelling has improved, 

Can you convert that to mg's ?

On a serious not, can it be frozen ( and defrosted)  successfully ? 

Im actually going away for a few days, but coincidentally have baby carrots, broccoli and tomatoes I need to get rid of.  Also have some stage ,rosemary, parsley and kale that are sill harvestable.  So this would be the perfect soup to use stuff up so it doesnt rot while im gone.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 24, 2022)

Lol, larry.

Yes, I've frozen and reheated it ok. I like it when it's freshly made, but my wife prefers it after it cooks a bit, and then has it the next day, or after defrosting a few weeks later.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jan 24, 2022)

Made, Enjoyed and Leftovers frozen.

Thanks Bucky!


----------



## buckytom (Jan 24, 2022)

larry_stewart said:


> Made, Enjoyed and Leftovers frozen.
> 
> Thanks Bucky!





Thanks, larry. I'm curious: did you use fish sauce or sub in soy sauce?


----------



## larry_stewart (Jan 24, 2022)

Soy sauce, Veggie broth ( basically fake chicken bouillon), a a few drops of liquid smoke , veggie oil.

Also had a few seeing beans laying around too tossed them in too.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 24, 2022)

Sounds good.

Oops, I forgot about subbing out the chicken stock for herbivores.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jan 24, 2022)

buckytom said:


> Sounds good.
> 
> Oops, I forgot about subbing out the chicken stock for herbivores.



Any true herbivore would have figured that out 
Ive been vegetarianizing and regaining recipes for 30 + years, nothing gets by me


----------



## blissful (Jan 26, 2022)

larry_stewart said:


> Can you convert that to mg's ?




 Please 5-6 quarts to mgs....yes, please.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 26, 2022)

larry_stewart said:


> Any true herbivore would have figured that out
> Ive been vegetarianizing and regaining recipes for 30 + years, nothing gets by me



I was a vegetarian off and on (more on than off) for about seven years. That was forty years ago. That wouldn't slip by me either, if I was making it for a vegetarian. Heck, Worcestershire doesn't slip by me. Are there still vegetarian versions of Worcestershire sauce at regular grocery stores?


----------



## larry_stewart (Jan 26, 2022)

taxlady said:


> I was a vegetarian off and on (more on than off) for about seven years. That was forty years ago. That wouldn't slip by me either, if I was making it for a vegetarian. Heck, Worcestershire doesn't slip by me. Are there still vegetarian versions of Worcestershire sauce at regular grocery stores?



There  are , as there are vegetarian fish sauces too.
Ive tried both and haven't been satisfied with either
Could just be a brand thing, or maybe Im just picky.


----------

